# Dog Kennel



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a 6' x 10' x 6' kennel for sale. It is made by The American Kennel Club. It has never been used and is still in the box. It retails for $500.00 I will let it go for $400.00.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

coolgunnings said:


> I have a 6' x 10' x 6' kennel for sale. It is made by The American Kennel Club. It has never been used and is still in the box. It retails for $500.00 I will let it go for $400.00.


What's your location?


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

I live in Heber City.


----------

